# Star Wars Invasion am Frankfurter Flughafen (Anspielung auf Teil 7?)



## Disneyfreund (30. September 2014)

Ein wohl absoluter Star Wars Fan hat mit diesem Video für aufsehen im Internet gesorgt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Snph22qSUMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier der Bericht von Stern dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QSyHuzKjxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sollte dieses Video etwa eine Werbung von Lucasfilm für den neuen Star Wars 7 Teil sein ?

Laut Presse wird man aber nicht gegen das Video vorgehen.
Da es sehr Professionel ist und nicht Imageschädigend ist.

Auch wenn man vom Frankfurter Flughafen mehrere Fragen beantworten musste.

Allerdings hat dieses Video für viele Gerüchte im Internet gesorgt.

Star Wars 7 kommt am 17.12.2015 in die Kinos.

*Eigene Meinung:*

Wirklich gut gemachtes Video.
Man könnte glatt denken, er habe das so im reallen leben gefilmt.

Auch gut finde ich es, dass man nicht dagegen vorgeht.

Ich freue mich schon auf den 7ten Teil.

PS:
Ich glaube ich muss mal nen Abstecher zum Frankfurter Flughafen machen



Quellen:
Hit auf Youtube: Fraport erlaubt "Star Wars" Landung | Nachrichten | hr-online.de
Video - Star-Wars-Material: Darth Vaders Invasion am Frankfurter Flughafen - Digital | STERN.DE
Star Wars: Episode VII - Film 2015 - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## drstoecker (30. September 2014)

Cool gemacht


----------



## yingtao (30. September 2014)

Echt gut gemacht aber man sieht an den verwendeten 3D Modellen das es keine professionelle Produktion ist oder es wurde extra so gemacht damit man das denkt. Hat aber wahrscheinlich sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen um das Video zu machen, selbst wenn man die Modelle schon fertig da gehabt hat. Ich denke dass das wirklich ein Fan erstellt hat und nichts mit Episode 7 zu tun hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2014)

Da bist Du irgendwie 3 Monate zu spät.  Aber coole Aktion.


----------



## Niza (7. Oktober 2014)

Nett gemachtes Video
Ich denke auch, dass das nicht viel mit Episode 7 zu tun hat.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind:
Disney hat ja die Hand im Spiel, ich bin mal sehr gespannt, was die daraus machen.
Mit Episode 6 ist mMn eigentlich ein guter Abschluss gelungen.
Da brauchte es keinen 7ten Teil mehr.

Aber wenn er den doch gut sein sollte, dann werde ich da reingehen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2014)

Das Video ist ein gut gemachtes Fan-Video, hat nichts mit Episode 7 zu tun.


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Na da wird sich Darth Vader aber freuen xD Echt gut gemacht das Video!


----------

